# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  نحوه تشخيص فيلد identity

## سیروس مقصودی

با سلام

من حدود 120 جدول دارم و با كد نويسي ميخوام ببينم كدام يك از جداولم داراي فيلدي است كه خاصيت Identity دارد . تا اگر وجود دارد Identity_inset آنرا On كنم

با تشكر ...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام
روی دیتابیس مورد نظر این دستور را اجرا کنید:
SELECT TABLE_NAME,
       COLUMN_NAME
FROM INFORMATION_SCHEMA.COLUMNS
WHERE COLUMNPROPERTY(OBJECT_ID(TABLE_SCHEMA + '.' + TABLE_NAME), COLUMN_NAME, 'IsIdentity') = 1
ORDER BY TABLE_NAME;

----------


## parisa_m

با سلام کد من در vb6 این هست :   و  rsUpdate(fld.Name).Properties.Item("IsAutoincremen  t").Value Then .و sql2008 م است ولی تشخیص نمیدهد که فیلدم identity هست و False برمیگرداند.شما میدونین چیکار کنم؟

----------

